# 7dmkii firmware update.



## Stubarham (May 28, 2017)

Hi everyone. I aplologise if this post has been discussed already or elsewhere here, I updated the firmware on my 7dmkii with the intention of buying the wifi sd card, but after the update, I cannot see the wifi option in the menu's. could someone advise me if this option only appears when the wifi card is inserted? Or did something go wrong with my update? Thank you all in advance for any help and advice you can give me


----------



## beagle100 (May 28, 2017)

i don't have that model but it probably appears if you have a wifi card


----------



## ronlane (May 28, 2017)

Not sure, I did not update my firmware yet but I have seen where they have taken that update down.


----------

